# Hodge Podge collection of home made tools



## Ron in Drums PA (Feb 12, 2006)

These tools ain't pretty and I am not an expert at making tools, but hey, they work.

All the tools use copper piping for ferrels (sp). Expoy was used to hold the blades in place and they are 2"-3" deep into the handles. The round stock was purchased at a local big box store. The HSS bits where purchased at Enco. The scraper bits on tools 4 & 5 can be purchased at CSUSA.

L to R
1&2) These are the first two tools I made. They are parting tools using sawzall blades and 1" wooden dowels I had in the shop. The longer blade is 1/16" thick and the shorter blade is 1/32" thick. They cut with the long tip down. They work really well.

3) This tool uses a 1/4" square stock with a 3/16" HSS bit welded on at about a 45 degree angle. This has a dimpled walnut handle.This is used for small hollow forms to remove wood under the lip.

4) This tool uses a 1/2" round stock with the end ground at about a 15 degree angle and tapped to hold a store bought tip.The handle is really to light for this tool, I'm waiting for some hickory to dry so I can remake this handle.

5) This tool uses a 5/16" round stock. The end is ground down at about 15 dregees and tapped to hold a store bought tip. The bar is to light and only works with a small hollow forms. I plan on making another with some thicker bar stock. The handle is from my Kelton Coring System.

6) This tool is my favorite skew made from 1/4" drill rod and set into a bubinga handle.

7) This tool is made from 3/8" drill rod. I figured since I love the 1/4" skew I would love a slightly bigger one all the more. Wrong! One day I'm going to regrind this into a three point tool.

8&9) This two are from Don Pencil


----------



## Dario (Feb 12, 2006)

NICE!!!  I like them []

I am planning on playing with some steel too and attempt making some tools.  There are so many pics on catalogs to help me get started. [][]   Enco sells really cheap HSS cutting stock and I do believe they have the best prices and selection.

This means, I may start making bowls again []

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tipusnr (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice collection.  I am really envious of those of you with metalworking skills and the willingness to improvise.  Trying this stuff scares the ....HECK....out of me!!


----------



## DWK5150 (Feb 12, 2006)

Hmmm   I must just be brave enough now to try and make a few of my own.


----------



## Borg_B_Borg (Feb 12, 2006)

You seem to be missing a carbide-tipped tool for turning crushed stone.

Steve


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Feb 13, 2006)

Bill
there is really very little metal working skill involved. My method is Neanderthal at best. The fanciest is drill a hole and run a tap through. I use a grinding wheel and eyeball the angle for tool #4 and #5.

Dan
Glad to hear that. Since it's a small investment it's no big deal to remake a tool that doesn't perform the way you want.

Steve
Do you know where I can get some carbide tips?


----------



## dfurlano (Feb 13, 2006)

Harbor freight I thought had some carbide blanks that are for metal lathes.  I may be wrong and they are only HHS I'll look next time I am in the store.


----------



## Borg_B_Borg (Feb 13, 2006)

I was referring to the indexable carbide inserts. Enco has a free shipping deal for orders more than $50 until the end of March. Code is NRFB6.  Too bad they charge me sales tax, even though they are in NV and I am in CA.

Steve



> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> Steve
> Do you know where I can get some carbide tips?


----------



## Borg_B_Borg (Feb 13, 2006)

Yes, HF has carbide tipped cutting bits for metal lathes.

Steve



> _Originally posted by dfurlano_
> <br />Harbor freight I thought had some carbide blanks that are for metal lathes.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Borg_B_Borg_
> <br />I was referring to the indexable carbide inserts. Enco has a free shipping deal for orders more than $50 until the end of March. Code is NRFB6.  Too bad they charge me sales tax, even though they are in NV and I am in CA.
> 
> Steve
> ...



I was looking at those tips from Enco (pg 60 of the 2006 catalog). Not having a machinist background I really have no clue if these would work.

Maybe you can help me.

The sizes are not listed. I need an insert that is 0.75" to 1" round or square and .125" to .187" thick. I can alway grind them to the right shape.

I also need a .125 to .187 hole, I don't think my HSS drill bits will cut carbide. How can I drill them?

Thanks Steve


----------



## Dario (Feb 13, 2006)

I have some carbide tips for metal lathe...even the new ones feel "dull" and I doubt you can sharpen it easily even with diamond hone.  These have the carbide tips, welded (or imbedded) on a 1/2" sq steel shaft (if memory serves me right)....maybe those will work?


----------



## Paul in OKC (Feb 13, 2006)

Carbide tools like the ones on the square shanks are generally useless out of the box. It takes a special wheel (green) to grind them and you can not use any regular drills or tools to cut them. That said, there are some round and square ones that have a pretty good edge on them new. The round ones are inserts, the square ones are usually 'seats' that go under another incert, but they are carbide and have a good edge on them. HTH


----------



## Dario (Feb 13, 2006)

Paul, 

Are those inserts good?  I also have some of them...some are square, triangular, diamond shaped and some are thin long ones. Some of them have hole in the middle and others are solid.  The tip are also varied, some are pointed othera are a bit rounded.  Not sure if I am making any sense.  

I'll try to dig them out (if I can still find them []) and post a pic tonight.


----------



## leehljp (Feb 13, 2006)

I have been planning my own too. I haven't had the time but the planning is even down to the ferrells being copper too! Copper looks great with cherry handles. You have given me some great ideas. Thanks!


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Paul in OKC_
> <br />Carbide tools like the ones on the square shanks are generally useless out of the box. It takes a special wheel (green) to grind them and you can not use any regular drills or tools to cut them. That said, there are some round and square ones that have a pretty good edge on them new. The round ones are inserts, the square ones are usually 'seats' that go under another incert, but they are carbide and have a good edge on them. HTH



So I can't grind them on my white wheel, bummer! 

Paul, I've been looking for round ones but havn't found any in HSS or Carbide expect for the overpriced ones in the woodworking catalogs. Do you have a scource?


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Feb 13, 2006)

D is the round shape I'm looking for


----------



## Borg_B_Borg (Feb 13, 2006)

For use with leveling crushed stone inlays (the kind that BB sells), the carbide edge doesn't need to be very sharp.  It definitely doesn't have to be sharp enough to shave wood.  In fact my carbide tools that I use for stone inlays seem dull compared to my wood turning tools and they work just fine for this purpose.  I think the carbide inserts or the metal lathe bits should both work fine for leveling crushed stone inlays, without modification, although I have to qualify by saying I haven't personally tried using either.  I bought my carbide tools from Charlie Glynn who's no longer selling them.

Steve




> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />I have some carbide tips for metal lathe...even the new ones feel "dull" and I doubt you can sharpen it easily even with diamond hone.  These have the carbide tips, welded (or imbedded) on a 1/2" sq steel shaft (if memory serves me right)....maybe those will work?


----------



## Paul in OKC (Feb 13, 2006)

[/quote]

So I can't grind them on my white wheel, bummer! 

Paul, I've been looking for round ones but havn't found any in HSS or Carbide expect for the overpriced ones in the woodworking catalogs. Do you have a scource?
[/quote]

Nope, they will shape your wheel[] I'm not sure where the round ones I have came from. I have seen some similar in the MSC catalog (mscdirect.com) and maybe the Enco book.


----------



## TomServo (Feb 17, 2006)

The best carbide to use for cutting wood and such is the relieved type - the little triangular or square inserts with a groove next to the edge. It provides a sharper angle of cut and a much nicer surface. 

There's no reason to buy a holder for them, you could make your own the same as for scrapers..

An insert such as: http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PARTPG=INSRAR2&PMAKA=422-2922&PMPXNO=7908859
It's a 1/2" carbide insert, with a 3/64" rounded corner, TiN coated, 

3/8" is much cheaper - 5.47
http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PARTPG=INSRAR2&PMAKA=891-6961&PMPXNO=3906430
same 3/64" radius, TiN coated

to read the insert sizes, it goes like this:
xyz (323)
x = size overall in 8ths of an inch
y = thickness in 16ths 
z = size of radius in 64ths

as far as honing carbide goes, diamonds are the answer.. carbide is around 80 Rc hardness.. HSS is like 60-63


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 3, 2006)

Nice looking handmandes, Ron. So far my only handmade turning tool is a 3/64" parting tool that I made from a butter knife (6 for $1 at Wallyworld), but it works great.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 3, 2006)

Ron,

Interesting selection-do you call your 1/4" skew the "catch o' the day!!"??[][][]


----------

